# timberjack skidders



## Jwinter (Oct 16, 2004)

I was wondering if you guys could give me some guidance on the timberjack 200 series skidders. I'm looking at 230's in particular. Is there any major differences in the series (i.e D's, E, Super E). How are the winches, are the hercules better or worse than Gearmatic. Also what are some of the problems or red flags I should look for before buying one.

Thanks


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 17, 2004)

Check the walking beam, center pins/bushings, steering cylinder pin and bushings. Also the hydrolic pump, make sure it works properly, test the winch. The gearmatics are FAR more common in my area. Check the planitarys (sorry for the spelling) ,the axle seals and hubs as well as the brakes. The motor would be one of the last things that I would check as they are cheaper to rebuild than having to go through these other items if you have to do half or more of them. The tranny in 230's was a standard shift so the tranny shouldn't be much of a problem unless some idiot tried to change gears while it was moving (thats a BIG NO-NO with standard shift skidders!!!). Check the clutch and see how much adjustment is left in it to get an idea of the condition of it. Don't forget tires, they aren't cheap!!! 18.4-26's will run you anywhere from $600-$1100. The 230's were good skidders and work pretty well on steep ground. Almost forgot, check the axle housings for cracks! If you hear a loud poping noise that sounds like its coming from the front axle (especially when making a turn under load) then there's a good chance that it needs a new nose pin and those run around $500-600 just for the part and they are no fun to change out! The nose pin in the rear rarely gives trouble.


----------



## monel_funkawitz (Oct 24, 2004)

I just had my property logged out, and they had a Timberjack 240.

Worked very well IMHO. They did, however, have different tires on it. The ones in the picture I just looked at were much narrower. They had big flotation tires on theirs, and it helped in the mud.


----------

